# Looking for spixi snails (AKA zebra apple snail)



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Anyone knows where to buy them? Or someone that wants to trade or sale them?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I believe I saw some at exotic aquatic's parker and custer plano texas. but don't hold me to that. I will double check for you and give you a text if they have some.


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I sent you a pm.


----------



## doodlebugbows (Feb 27, 2016)

I am also looking for spixi snails. Did you happen to find any? Thanks


----------

